
Hacked my Nest to send the Heat and Fan commands wirelessly to my furnace - cyrildorsaz
https://twitter.com/cyrildorsaz/status/956300851542290432
======
cyrildorsaz
The NEST is connected to a Arduino board that receives the Heat and Fan
commands from the Nest. It then sends the commands via wifi (local network) to
another Arduino board connected to my furnace. I had to do that because I have
a very old wire in the wall that I couldn't change.

